# Rescued Ringneck Doves



## elisalynx1 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have rescued 5 white ring neck doves from a friends yard. Apparently set free during a wedding or funeral I imagine although I am not sure. Anyway, knowing that they can't survive I have brought them home. I cannot keep them and am looking for a place they can live out their lives without being used as an ornament. I live in the S. California area and any help will be much appreciated. I have other birds and 5 more is quite a handful.

Thanks
Elisa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County and can give the doves a home. Give me a call .. 949-584-6696
Depending upon where you are in So Cal, there may be someone closer than me but not likely as homes for
doves and pigeons are kinda scare. 

Terry


----------



## elisalynx1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for replying. Do you have other doves? Do you have an aviary for them? I just don't want them to wind up back out in the wild cause I know they won't survive. I want to make sure they go to a safe and happy place to live.

Thanks
Elisa


----------

